# My miniature Collection :)



## glavinagal (Jan 7, 2008)

This is my small collection..I just barely started collecting Mac since Thanks Giving'07. Before that I'm using Mac only here and there and the rest I use Chanel (and still liking it  ) I like Mac for its vivid and vibrant color!! OMG so many crazy colors!! (of course! compare to Chanel). I didnt really use that much of make up before, so this time around with Mac I'm also learning to use different kind of make up products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





D One thing I cant let go tho...Chanel Mascara!! So...enough rambling  this is my Mac collection so far since Thanks Giving..I'm gonna keep on updating it when i have time 
thanks for looking
p.s puppy wanna be in the picture too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1/6/08










I'll label them next time


----------



## mena22787 (Jan 7, 2008)

you should put your chanel collection up too!


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 7, 2008)

cute collection and your doggy is soo cute


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 7, 2008)

You are off to a great start!  I can't wait to see pictures of it in the future!  And your dog is adorable!


----------



## nunu (Jan 8, 2008)

great collection!
cute doggy!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 8, 2008)

Great collection, I'd love to see your Chanel stuff, too!!  Cute puppy!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice collection!  The doggy is cute!


----------



## astronaut (Jan 9, 2008)

Puppy has a cute jacket!


----------



## Hilly (Jan 9, 2008)

Cute pup!!!


----------



## bama_belle (Jan 9, 2008)

oh my gosh your puppy is sooo adorable!!


----------



## frocher (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice collection, your dog's a cutie.


----------



## lahoorah (Jan 11, 2008)

A miniature collection to go with a miniature dog!

Very nice!

And what a cute puppy!


----------



## myfrienddiana (Jan 20, 2008)

great collection!


----------



## brianjenny17 (Sep 15, 2008)

i got so scared when i saw the first picture .. i wasnt expecting a dog lol .. good collection though


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Sep 16, 2008)

nice collection but ur doggy look little bit sad in the outfit


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice stash!  Your pup is guarding it.


----------



## Tat77 (Dec 22, 2009)

Cute puppy


----------



## makababy (Dec 30, 2009)

your doggie is sooo cute!! Nice stuff.


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice collection; your dog is adorable!


----------



## Boule (Dec 31, 2009)

Your dog is sooo cute! And you have a nice collection


----------

